# Poor customer service at Oneida Air Systems



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

So… you've been on the site for 2 days and your only post is a rant???
Welcome to the site… post something positive, or a project, please!


----------



## ken_c (Sep 28, 2009)

wow my experience with them was completely opposite. UPS damaged my first 55 gallon fiber drum, I took pictures and called Oneida. They sent me a new that day and dealt with ups themselves. I now have two lids and two barrels, albeit one of those barrels is unusable. This was circa 2004…


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

He joined here because he's frustrated at Oneida and found a pertinent public forum where he could tell about his experience.
Why belittle him. Many people take this course of action on all kinds of product problems.
If you have a problem with a defective coffee pot you bought on Amazon, you write a review. You don't have to be a member for years.
He might have been following LJ's for years. and from the looks of his unfinished shop, may now just be getting into woodworking.
C'mon, ellen, give him a break.
Welcome Kirko!


----------



## 747DRVR (Mar 18, 2009)

I had a terrible experience with Oneida customer service.I bought a remote control along with a 2 1/2 hp SDG.After 6 months the remote gave out.The woman at CS told me the remote only had a 3 month warranty and I would have to purchase a new one for $80.I tried to talk her into at least covering a portion of it since I had just spent well over a thousand a few months earlier but she wouldn't budge.My only recourse is to bad mouth them on this website every chance I get.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome to LJs and thank you for sharing your experience.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have a Oneida Super Dust Gorilla since early 08 and use it alot..I have 4 remotes, the sensor to tell when the drum is nearly full, the vaccum unit for the drum and the cardboard drum. Never had a problem with anything except the dust sensor and they sent a replacement immediately.
My dealings with customer service has been very possitive.


----------



## Kirko (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome! Sorry about the rant but I think it's important to share. I was ticked off.

















Here's a shot of my last project, it's a box for my 8 mm lathe collets. The handmade ivory lock mechanism is sterling and steel, with a bayonet spring. The brass handles came from an old (1800's)cash box.


----------



## Kirko (Dec 28, 2011)

A couple more shots:


----------



## Yeorwned (Jun 10, 2011)

I appreciate him joining to share his experience. Everything in life isn't positive. Welcome!


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Welcome to LJ's….and very sorry to hear about your troubles with Oneida. I had looked at them myself a while back but have not had the time to build the ducting system to put it in….right now I just use my Jet DC with a collector hose stretched out to the machine I am using.

That is a beautiful box by the way….very nice dovetail work. You don't have to post a project to be able to comment on this site but it is always interesting to see one.

You appear to be a machinist? I was curious about all the cubby holes in the walls behind the box?


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you for posting something. I never meant to belittle you… only to point out that your first and only post was a rant on a company that many of us do business with. We have had many new members just post here once to put down a company. My welcome to you is serious! Welcome aboard.
Ellen


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Welcome on board.
Happy New Year.


----------



## Kirko (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome. 
Those are rubber molds Reggie, for lost wax casting. I'm a jeweler, the collet box is for a watchmakers lathe.
Some of the best forums in the world were started just to kick someones butt, I found Lisa Barone's attitude to be pretty poor, same with the salesman that sold it to me 2 years ago.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Suggestion: Call Jeff Hill at Oneida and talk to him about your problem. I purchased my DD from Rockler, and when it arrived the top of the funnel had seperated. I emailed Oneida to ask what kind of glue to use to reattach the top. I had already reattached it with gutter sealant, which is still attached and going strong, and emailed Oneida to ask what kind of glue to use to reattach it with. Jeff called me on the phone to personally ask what the problem was, and sent me a brand new complete DD unit, and told me to keep the one I already had. With the service I received with Jeff, I will defaneetly reccommend Oneida.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Welcome and keep-em coming


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I agree with *Ellen* about the rant and also welcome you at the same time .

Just trying to figure out if your 1 star rating is for the defective equipment , or the defective company rep ? 
Your 1 star rating applies to the equipment in this case , because that is what you entered it on. 
Your main title about customer service doesn't get rated at all because this is a *Tool Review* forum. 
If and when you have complaints about future customer service issues,you can place them in another forum here at LJs : )
Here's a real review about the DD : http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/1264
Happy New Year !


----------



## Kirko (Dec 28, 2011)

Now, where would you like me to put it? 
I was reviewing a tool all right.
You might consider the collapsed drum, it probably would have cost Oneida all of $30 to take care of a good customer. I bought all my ducting and hose from them too, the 5 port kit.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

There's always one expert in the bunch Kirko. Don't let it bother you. I would have hoped he might have given you (and everyone else), a clue where to post.


----------



## Kirko (Dec 28, 2011)

Indeed.
The tool itself is good enough, except for the bad barrel, not so good that they can treat me like that.
They billed my card and did not send my part. 
Weeks later they sent the part with a wrong tracking number.
When I didn't get the part after a month, they wanted me to wait until they could build the logistical approach of remedy.
2 weeks after that they ship it out, ground. 
First week of November is when I ordered the replacement, last week of December is when it came.
15 emails and phone calls in between, each one I was made to feel foolish for dealing with them.
Pretty much makes the product xit to me.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

The product in itself, along with the backing of customer service are one in the same. Both should be a requirement and grading of a product review.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Man, you guys are harsh. Welcome Kirko! You're clearly a solid woodworker and I like the projects you've posted. Please don't be run off.


----------



## Kirko (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm not much of a woodworker but I'd like to do better. I always make mistakes, never learn til after the fact.
I'm usually driven to do it, either out of fantastic thinking or desperate need. I could count the decent wood pieces I've made in the last 30 years on one hand. I'm getting older though and I can't see as well , wood is looking like an attractive option for my compulsive products.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

For those of you that didn't understand my comment ;
Here's the Title of the posting : *Poor customer service at Oneida Air Systems*
and this is what got rated at 1 star : *Onieda Air Systems Dust Deputy (Cyclone Only)*
I'm certain that anyone that owns or has actually used an Oneida system wouldn't rate it at only one star.
I feel your pain regarding Ms.Barone , as I've dealt with people like her , as well as awesome reps , over the years.
It would have been nice to have posted a picture of your collapsed barrel rather than of your shop. I could have sympathized with you even more : ) You don't mention how the drum collapsed though.
So , if you didn't have the collapsed drum issue , what would you have rated the system at after using it ?


----------



## Kirko (Dec 28, 2011)

You're right. What I have is a 2 horse cyclone system. The drum did a spiral accordion collapse, it is a part of the system and it failed. With the steel drum and a better support attitude I guess it could rate as high as any cyclone, very powerful and efficient. The 2 failures combined cannot be erased.


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

I will bet your doing Oneida a service they are probably scrambling to check out this problem, as for customer service I would make yourself the squeakiest wheel that you can.Now rub off all the grease throw some metal shavings on yourself and get on the phone and Kick Some Cyclone A55


----------



## sawdustsux (Dec 10, 2012)

@ ELLEN35 -

"...So… you've been on the site for 2 days and your only post is a rant???
Welcome to the site… post something positive, or a project, please!..."

What a negative comment!

I'm really getting fed-up with THE LumberJerk POLICE!
Some people here have massive heads, and think they are better-than!

Too bad people can't get along, instead of being Ego-woodworkers.

I'm sure others know who these poor souls are.
My messg to them…Look back to your SUPERIOR woodworking life, to when you had naive questions or a gripe about a product. Not everyone has a official Rule-book of LJocks.
Relax.
assholes.


----------



## Anton_V (Jan 16, 2018)

I will never buy from Oneida again. The products are good, customer service is horrible. I purchased entire ducting from them a year ago. It took them 6 weeks to ship it to me. I was not in a rush, so I thought - oh well, whatever… This time I need an extra blast gate. Made a purchase, it went thru just fine, 3 weeks later they shipped it. Got a call from Kadie Bradshaw next day stating that they couldn't collect the money, asked for card number. The card was not declined, it failed on their side.I was driving and couldn't provide the card number. I mentioned to her that I had a confirmation that the item was shipped. Few minutes after I hung up, Kadie requested the item to be shipped back to Oneida (received email). I called the next day and provided the card number. (same card they failed to charge). She said they would take care of my order. No news 4 days later (today). Checked the original tracking. It says it arrived to the city where I live and that sender requested it to be shipped back. Called Kadie and asked for the status. After 5 minutes of talking to her she informed me that the best way is for the them to ship it to me again. They refused to request UPS to just deliver the original one to me (keep in mind it is already in my city at this point) because every change costs $21 dollars. From my expereince it takes them few weeks to ship it out from their warehouse. I asked if they could expedite, she said she could give me a quote on that. Kadie also mentioned that it was basically my fault because I did not provide the card number when she asked me for it. This is where I lost it, people… Cancelled my order, requested to talk to her manager, the manager hasn't called me back and I really doubt anyone will. Paid $20 more to Amazon and I will have it tomorrow. While all of that was unfolding, I left a negative review on their site (5 days ago), they chose not to publish it. I purchase woodworking tools all the time: grizzly, jet, toolnut, acme, etc. I have never had a tiny hiccup with those guys. Just can't believe Oneida.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I had the same experience with them

It was a week after I bought the dust deputy and the top broke off. I asked them to replace it and they told me to put CA glue on it to fix it and hung up. I called again next day and was told the same thing and hung up again.

I would never get anything from them again.


----------

